# Goldfish eggs?? Advice please



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

My pond fish went into a frenzy for 2 days up until yesterday. The smaller ones chasing the large ones around, in and out of the tall plants.

To me I would say they were breeding (not that I,ve seen it before).

Today I have found attached to a clump of algae adjoined to a bamboo looking plant a load of white/opaquish egg looking thingeys. (great description there:lol

So if these are eggs (does anyone think they are) do I..

1, remove them...will they get eaten?.

2, leave them in the pond...if so will they be ok when hatched...and how long

does it take

3, remove them and set up tank indoors.

4, raise them outside in a seperate container...only thing is aeration/filter would be hard out there.

I have placed the bamboo/algae in a container floating in the pond at moment and doing water changes in it until I know what to do.

Never had Goldfish breed, many tropicals but this is a first and very excited :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It will take 4 to 5 days for them to hatch. Left in the pond most if not all will be eaten.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Hawksport.

Yes I had a feeling they would. 

As I said I put them into a container floating in the pond until I heard what to do. 

Have a spare tank I can set up indoors(not that I needed another in here :lol and will do so tomorrow.

Gosh bet they are going to be small.

Talk about fertile air this year...Got a tank of Albino African Clawed frogs that have mated for the first time too....minute tadpoles swimming around:thumbup:


----------

